# Snaking a Tub Drain



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

OK all I want to start by saying I don't do much drain cleaning, never have and probably never will. Unfortunately sometimes I'm forced into it as I was today.

Got called out for a tub that wont drain. What used to be the overflow was now an overflow siliconed in place and sealed (no more overflow). This particular tub had about a 6" space between itself and the wall for all the piping. I removed the wooden cabinet top and found the overflow pipe extended above the tub level.

Something else I spotted that was not what I wanted to see was a lead trap. Now I've never had any problems before but I was always told by others to be carefully with lead traps because they are so soft and are prone to having holes put in them while snaking. Like I said, this is not my thing so I'm going by hear-say.

I wasn't seeing any other options so I went for it with the snake, managed to carefully get through the trap and after a few minutes was able to clear the line.

The lady did not want to do anything about the trip waste and overflow because "it's been that way for 40 years". 

Anyway my question for you guys that deal with this a lot is with lead traps, how do you approach it. Did I manage to get lucky by not putting a hole in the trap? If so whats the best way to handle this?

Thanks all!


----------



## SimplePlumber (Feb 1, 2012)

AWWGH said:


> OK all I want to start by saying I don't do much drain cleaning, never have and probably never will. Unfortunately sometimes I'm forced into it as I was today.
> 
> Got called out for a tub that wont drain. What used to be the overflow was now an overflow siliconed in place and sealed (no more overflow). This particular tub had about a 6" space between itself and the wall for all the piping. I removed the wooden cabinet top and found the overflow pipe extended above the tub level.
> 
> ...


Considering you can scratch a chunk of out of a lead pipe with your fingernail, imagine what a steel cable can do. Yes, you may be lucky...if it doesn't leak in a week from now. Sometimes the only thing holding those pipes together is the soap scum buildup inside them.

When you have that little voice in your head saying something is not right...listen to it, act on it, it is your intuition and far smarter than you are. Think of it as a wise 10,000 year old grandfather helping you through a situation.

The trick is to not let the customer make their problem yours. You are the professional. When it comes down to it in court, you should have known better. It is far more profitable to walk away from a situation where you feel like your cornered, than doing something half right that you will become liable for in the future. This works for plumbing repairs as well as drain cleaning.

That said, the best way is a matter of opinion. I personally would have explained to the owner that unfortunately, you have a lead trap combined with a compromised waste and overflow. As you stated Mrs. X, it was over 40 years old. If I cable the line it will likely cause damage to it or another lead pipe that it connects to that we may not see right away. I will be responsible for this issue when I leave here today. In order for me to do it correctly I will need to (insert proper repair here).

Some contractors use damage disclaimers before they cable any line. While I'm not sure if they legally stand up in court, the above way eliminates the need before it happens.

If you must cable one...use a very small or very old flimsy cable with the leading wire end bent inward so it doesn't drill into the side of the pipe at the first bend it hits and go in slowly. You can even try in reverse on the way out to ease it in, than forward on the way back to grab the hair.

Be well,

Rich


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

If it's lead, then it's prolly a drum trap set-up and I highly doubt you'll be able to navigate your cable past the drum part anyway. Might try a pressure gun type of clearing...I don't use them but what all I've read and heard they seem to work well.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> If it's lead, then it's prolly a drum trap set-up and I highly doubt you'll be able to navigate your cable past the drum part anyway. Might try a pressure gun type of clearing...I don't use them but what all I've read and heard they seem to work well.


Don't worry, you'll go right through that lead trap.:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

SimplePlumber said:


> ...The trick is to not let the customer make their problem yours...
> 
> _"...unfortunately, you have a lead trap combined with a compromised waste and overflow. As you stated Mrs. X, it was over 40 years old. If I cable the line it will likely cause damage to it or another lead pipe that it connects to that we may not see right away. I will be responsible for this issue when I leave here today. In order for me to do it correctly I will need to (insert proper repair here)."_


Good advice. :yes:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Its punny because its a play on words... get it?! :laughing:

*the following user says thanks to U666A for this knowledgeable post:
Mississippiplum


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

DesertOkie said:


> Don't worry, you'll go right through that lead trap.:laughing:


 http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/drum-traps-12725/ I found an old post about drum traps job I will never forget 
A DOME(heavy duty brass cap) type drum trap with small thin threads really taught me a lession yrs ago.We cut the top off thinking we could get a new cap at supply house no dice ,hadnt been made in over 50 yrs .The old guy with me put a flat fit all cap on it.BAD mistake it leaked thru ceiling on to a chandeleer and the on a fancy dining room table.I was only 22 at the time and the old man with me should have been in an old folks home.Anyway boss sent old crew over,they CMA and I never forgot it A few yrs later I heard same old fellow blew one out with a water ram, destroyed another dining room ,aww such memories of drum traps.If only they had made 4in rubber test caps way back then ????
__________________
rode hard put up wet 
_Last edited by retired rooter; 03-11-2011 at 08:27 _


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

I believe he is talking about a wiped lead p-trap. That took a great deal of skill.However you were lucky buy a lotto ticket.

Here is why she would not move forward with your suggestions, the drain line was cleared prior to talking about removing and replacing the p-trap and waste & overflow. There was no urgency to replace due to everything working fine.

SimplePlumber is spot on.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

sixth rule in plumbing...."old house old pipes" cover your A$$ before you ever start. You were very lucky with that lead trap.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

I just tell everybody that I clean tub line for is that the trap is either old or Thin wall tube and mostlikely would have to take down a ceiling to repair, EITHER WAY I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE IF I BREAK ANYTHING OR SOMETHING LEAKS OR BREAKS DOWN THE ROAD. IF I break anything and you want me to repair it, it will be a additional charge. Again We are not responsible for any damages.

It works.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I know you said the drain is flowing but wondering if you were able to visually verify no leaks (poked holes) in the trap.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

SimplePlumber said:


> Considering you can scratch a chunk of out of a lead pipe with your fingernail, imagine what a steel cable can do. Yes, you may be lucky...if it doesn't leak in a week from now. Sometimes the only thing holding those pipes together is the soap scum buildup inside them.
> 
> When you have that little voice in your head saying something is not right...listen to it, act on it, it is your intuition and far smarter than you are. Think of it as a wise 10,000 year old grandfather helping you through a situation.
> 
> ...


Great advice!

I offer to clean lead drum traps with a sawzall...
That's my proposal....
Take it or leave it...

*If you ever do snake one Note On The Proposal that there is a lead drum trap and the customer wants the line snaked against your advice and it is being done at their own risk with a signature of the owner of the building approving it.*


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

It was a P trap and I was able to verify no leaks. I'm fairy certain I was not the first person to snake this drain out also. Thanks for the advice all!


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

drs said:


> I just tell everybody that I clean tub line for is that the trap is either old or Thin wall tube and mostlikely would have to take down a ceiling to repair, EITHER WAY I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE IF I BREAK ANYTHING OR SOMETHING LEAKS OR BREAKS DOWN THE ROAD. IF I break anything and you want me to repair it, it will be a additional charge. Again We are not responsible for any damages.
> 
> It works.


And put it on the work order and have them sign it before you begin. A lesson I have learned and still sometimes slack on.


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Great advice!
> 
> I offer to clean lead drum traps with a sawzall...
> That's my proposal....
> ...


 I replace drum traps probly about once a month great paying jobs here in cleveland ohio and they are everywhere


----------

